# Golden Chanterelle Musroom Wine



## pdilley (19/4/09)

Jack is another proponent of Small Batch Brewing (doing lots of brewing at once in 5 litre or 1 carboy/demijohns). Smaller batches is lots of variety and less cost per brew. Perfect for the mad brewer in all of us who just wants to try lots of things at once.

If you can not source the mushrooms locally, mushroom man's mushroom shop (not ordered from him yet) sells out of Adelaide to customers online.

Some years back Tom Asp was good enough not only to share his golden chanterelle mushroom wine recipe, but also to send me some dried golden chanterelle mushrooms so I could make the wine myself. I not only made the wine, but relished it so much I would not waste any by entering it in competitions. Although I shared the recipe, I have not received any indications that anyone else has made this wonderful wine.

I recently found some dried golden chanterelle mushrooms at a specialty market in San Antonio and decided to make the wine again. It smells wonderful fermenting. With eternal thanks to Tom, I'll share the further tweaked recipe.

Golden Chanterelle Mushroom Wine

1/2 cup dried golden chanterelle mushrooms
1-1/2 lbs granulated sugar (approximate)
24 oz jar canned apricots in syrup
11.5 oz can Welch's 100% White Grape Juice frozen concentrate
2 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp grape tannin
3-1/2 qts water
1/2 tsp potassium sorbate
2 crushed Campden tablet
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Champagne yeast

Set Welch's frozen concentrate out to thaw about two hours before starting. Two hours later, bring water to a boil. Meanwhile, drain the apricots but save the liquid they were canned in. Chop fruit and put in nylon straining bag with chopped, dried mushrooms. Tie bag and put in primary. When water boils, remove from heat and add grape concentrate and liquid from canned fruit. Stir in 1 lb. sugar and stir until dissolved. Measure S.G. and continue adding sugar (1/4 cup at a time, then stir to dissolve) until S.G. reaches 1.090-1.095. When S.G. is right, pour sweetened water over fruit and mushrooms. Add acid blend, tannin, yeast nutrient, and one crushed Campden tablet and stir. Cover with cloth, wait 12 hours, then add pectic enzyme. Recover, wait additional 12 hours, then add activated yeast starter. When fermentation is very active, stir and push bag of fruit under. Don't worry if it floats back up. Ferment 5 days, stirring daily and pushing bag under liquid several times. Drip drain the bag (don't squeeze), return drained juices to primary and discard fruit and mushrooms. Transfer liquid into sterile secondary and fit air lock. Rack after two months and again after additional two months, topping up each time. Wait final two months, stabilize with potassium sorbate and another finely crushed and dissolved Campden tablet, wait additional 14-21 days, and rack again if needed. Sweeten to taste with up to 1/4 cup sugar dissolved in 1/8 cup water and bottle the wine. Allow wine to age one year before tasting. [Recipe by Tom Asp with adjustments by Jack Keller]

This wine is quite heavenly. The blending of the Niagara grape concentrate, canned apricots and dried golden chanterelle mushrooms creates a unique flavor unlike any other. But as important as the ingredients is the required one year of aging. If you make this wine, do not rush it. You will gain nothing.






FRESH





DRIED


----------



## Airgead (20/4/09)

Interesting.

I must say though if I had that big handfull of chanterell's infront of me I'd probbaly be reaching for the frying pan rather than the fermenter. Fried mushrooms... butter... pepper.... mmmmmmmm :icon_drool2:


----------



## pint of lager (20/4/09)

Jack Keller is a fruit wine legend. Anyone considering making fruit wines, google up his recipes.

Not sure if I would ferment the mushrooms or just eat them.


----------

